# My Hedgie Won't let me hold him or touch him anymore



## andraj04 (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi everyone!
I have a little guy named Sonic (haha I know) and he is quilling im sure. He's been quilling for a few months now and since he started quilling, he won't let me hold him or pet him. Before, I could pick him up no problem and he would cuddle with me. Now, he freaks out and hisses at me when I try to bond with him. Should I take him into the vet to see if there is anything wrong with him?


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

It never hurts to visit the vet. It could be that there is something else going on as well. Was the behavior change sudden and how long has it been going on?


----------

